# 67 repro rocker panel trim



## ho67rag (Jul 23, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the repro rocker panel trim sold by Ames for 67 GTO. Since the are a second generation piece. If so how do they look and does the install show well? I'm doing a rotisserie restoration on my 67 convertable. Would like to get some input before I spend the money.


----------

